# Welches Linux für Einsteiger (in VM)? (Schüler, 14 Jahre)



## Eol_Ruin (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo verehrte Community 

Heute hab ich folgendes Anliegen:
Der Sohn eines Freundes fängt dieses Jahr in einer HTL für Informatik (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Höhere_Technische_Lehranstalt) an und möchte sich mal etwas mit Linux beschäftigen!
*Nun möchte er wissen welches Linux sich gut für Einsteiger eignet!*

Das Linux soll in *Virtualbox* laufen!
*Host *ist folgendes System:
- Ryzen 3600X
- GTX 1050 Ti
- 12GB DDR4-2666
- Windows 10 (aktuell 20H2)
- 500GB SATA SSD (230GB frei)

Da es ja eine UNMENGE an Distributionen gibt und ich selber mit Linux keine Erfahrung (außer ein paar Einsätze mit  Live-Rettungs-Systemen) habe würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr Vorschläge geben könntet - am besten mit "Begründung" warum sich die genannte Dist besonders für Einsteiger eignet!

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Mai 2021)

Ich wäre da für Ubuntu, da gibt bei ubuntuusers.de ein recht gutes deutsches Wiki dazu. Ich nutze selbst seit über 5 Jahren Ubuntu.
Da hat man nach der Installation auch gleich ein lauffähiges System und viele Software-Anbieter beteen Fremdquellen für Software für Ubuntu an.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Mai 2021)

Welche Version von Ubuntu wäre denn am besten geeignet für Windows Nutzer? 
Da gibts ja auch einige! (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu etc....)




__





						Focal Fossa › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
					






					wiki.ubuntuusers.de
				




Wie gesagt er möchte sich nur etwas "einarbeiten"!


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (18. Mai 2021)

Kommt auf das Envoirment an ...

Kubuntu = KDE (für Anfänger Overkill an Einstellungen), Lubuntu = LXDE LXQT (Wie bei KDE Overkill)
Xubuntu = XFCE4 (Schlicht und einfach), Ubuntu = Gnome Schlicht und  einfach.

Entweder Xubuntu oder Ubuntu -> Alternative PopOS
Es gibt noch Linux Mint aber das kann ich keinem mehr Empfehlen (aus eigener Erfahrung)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (18. Mai 2021)

Der Vorteil der offiziellen Ubuntu-Derivate ist, dass der Unterbau und die Paketquellen da alle gleich sind.
Das ist bei PopOS nicht der Fall.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (19. Mai 2021)

Xubuntu wäre auch meine erste Wahl, das lässt sich auch mit wenigen Ressourcen noch gut betreiben und nutzen. Nach Möglichkeit würde ich aber auf Virtualisierung verzichten. Vielleicht hast du noch eine kleine SSD unbenutzt herumliegen oder ein älteres Notebook. Nativ macht die Sache gleich viel mehr Spaß.
Für eine Installation parallel zu Windows würde ich aber dringend empfehlen alle anderen Laufwerke während der Installation abzuklemmen. 

Fürs Kennenlernen ist es aber fast egal, was man nimmt. Rein in die Konsole und los geht es.


----------



## DOcean (19. Mai 2021)

wenn er richtig was lernen will, nimmer er ein Arch oder sogar ein Gentoo 

Für die erste Versuche würde ich aber auch ein Ubuntu wählen, da gibt es einfach Unmenge von sehr guten Wiki Artiklen, lese ich selbst obwohl ich kein Ubuntu am laufen habe...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Mai 2021)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Nativ macht die Sache gleich viel mehr Spaß.


Und wieso das? 
Wo besteht der Unterschied wenn man nur die Funktionsweise von Linux lernen will?

Und er hat leider kein freies Laufwerk oder Notebook.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Mai 2021)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Und wieso das?
> Wo besteht der Unterschied wenn man nur die Funktionsweise von Linux lernen will?
> 
> Und er hat leider kein freies Laufwerk oder Notebook.


Weil man sich dann mit dem OS beschäftigen MUSS, sonst kann man den Rechner nicht nutzen.
Wenn man das lernen will sollte man das OS als sein Hauptsystem nutzen und nur das auf Windows machen, was auf Linux nicht geht.


----------



## DOcean (19. Mai 2021)

den Effekt sehe ich an mir selber...

Dual Boot mit Arch Linux, welche Teil wird in 90% oder noch mehr der Fälle gestartet? der Win Teil... 
weil da ist halt alles schon eingerichtet alle Programme sind da und so weiter, der Mensch ist halt faul

btw. man kann auch Linux sehr gut auf einem Rasperry Pi lernen, günstiger bekommt man kein komplettes System...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Mai 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> btw. man kann auch Linux sehr gut auf einem Rasperry Pi lernen, günstiger bekommt man kein komplettes System...


Ja, nur kann der kein amd64/x86_64 und damit werden viele Applikationen gar nicht unterstützt.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (19. Mai 2021)

Für den überwiegenden Teil im Terminal reicht der.


----------



## DOcean (19. Mai 2021)

alles was der kann läuft auch sage ich jetzt einfach mal 

der kann aber werder x86 noch x64, sondern ARM, daher stimmt schon ist nicht zu vergleichen...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Mai 2021)

z.B. einen TS3-Server kann man da nicht laufen lassen, der unterstützt kein ARM.


----------



## DOcean (19. Mai 2021)

klar geht das: https://www.instructables.com/Raspberry-Pi-Teamspeak-3-Server/
oder: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=275114

das ist jetzt zwar nicht ganz trivial und ist auch nicht nativ auf dem ARM Kern aber es läuft


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (19. Mai 2021)

Zur Eingangsfrage: Ich finde Virtualisierung häufig krampfig, sodass ich drauf verzichte wenn möglich.


----------



## DOcean (19. Mai 2021)

das war aber mal, ein VirtualBox VM mit Linux deiner Wahl hast du in einer h am Laufen, mit Tuts aus dem Netz
(mit den Erweiterungen dann vielleicht eine h mehr)


----------



## Körschgen (19. Mai 2021)

Ubuntu ist sehr weit verbreitet (und ich meine auch Ubuntu, also mit Gnome Desktop).
Wenn es aber um Windows Umsteiger geht, ist Linux mint evtl die bessere Wahl...

Virtualisierung ist für den Anfang der beste Weg!
Eine VM ist in ein paar Minuten aufgesetzt, mit snapshots kann man auch chaos-randale machen und im fall der Fälle stellt man einen früheren Zeitpunkt wieder her.

Wenn es darum geht kleine Servergeschichten zu lernen und evtl sogar IoT Gebastel zu üben, ist ein Raspi erste Wahl.

Zum Thema Dual-Boot:

Man muss die anderen Laufwerke nicht abklemmen, wenn man Linux neben Windows installiert.
Anders herum sieht das evtl anders aus, weil Windows stellenweise macht was es will.

Ein Linux macht da seine EFI/Boot partition, wo man sie haben möchte.


Ich nutze seit vielen Jahren die gleiche Arch Installation auf meinem Laptop (da ist schon lange gar kein Windows mehr drauf) und seit fast ebenso vielen Jahren eine Manjaro Installation auf dem Desktop, parallel zur Windows Installation für Spiele.

Die Windows Installation habe ich aber nur noch sehr selten an (da viele meiner Spiele mittlerweile auch optimal unter Linux laufen und die ganzen Gameserver sind sowieso Linux Instanzen, also entspannter und ohne Putty zu managen) und wenn ich es anmache, werde ich absolut wahnsinnig, dank der ganzen updates, die jede Software separat ankündigt und installieren will, der Probleme und Umstände mit Windows Updates und der GUI aus der Hölle...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Mai 2021)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Virtualisierung ist für den Anfang der beste Weg!
> Eine *VM* *ist in ein paar Minuten aufgesetzt*, mit *snapshots* kann man auch chaos-randale machen und im fall der Fälle stellt man einen früheren Zeitpunkt wieder her.


Genau darum gehts!


----------



## Körschgen (19. Mai 2021)

Da man in dem Bereich auch englisch können sollte, verlinke ich mal folgendes Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wX75Z-4MEoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist eine ganz gute Mischung aus Grundlagen und einfacher Erklärung.


----------



## nordischerdruide (19. Mai 2021)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Hallo verehrte Community
> 
> Heute hab ich folgendes Anliegen:
> Der Sohn eines Freundes ........
> ...


Auf jeden Fall geht ihr richtig an die Sache ran, erstmal Linux in einer virtuellen Maschine zu testen.
Da kann man eigentlich nix verkehrt machen und eine Menge an Distributionen ausprobieren.

Einfach testen welche Distribution ihm liegt.
Bei Ubuntu hat man die größte deutschsprachige Unterstützung.

Ich empfehle immer  ein Linuxmagazin zu kaufen, da sind verschiedene Distributionen drin und alles Schritt für Schritt erklärt. 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Mai 2021)

Wenn ihr eh VMs benutzt einfach 2-10 Stück ausprobieren.
Sind ja in ein paar Minuten lauffähig.


----------



## DJPX (23. Mai 2021)

Also ich kann Linux Mint empfehlen. Ich habe meiner Mutter sehr viele Linuxdistributionen gezeigt (nicht alle da währe ich noch ewig beschäftigt) und sie meine das sie mit dem Linux vom Aussehen und den Funktionen anbesten zurecht kommt. Ein anderes war noch deepin aber dadurch das es aus China kam war dies für sie gleich wieder erledigt, obwohl es ganz gut aussah und viel versprechend wirkte.

Als alternative zu VMs kann man auch einen LiveUSB-Stick erstellen. Da kann man dann ohne etwas zu beschädigen erstmal das System testen und man hat auch die volle Leistung zur Verfügung.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (24. Mai 2021)

DJPX schrieb:


> Ein anderes war noch deepin aber dadurch das es aus China kam war dies für sie gleich wieder erledigt,


Weil es aus China kommt? 

Eine Alternative





__





						UbuntuDDE - Your Beautiful Ubuntu Linux Distribution
					

UbuntuDDE is a flavor of Ubuntu system with Deepin Desktop Environment. UbuntuDDE is a linux distro based on Ubuntu with the most beautiful desktop environment.




					ubuntudde.com


----------



## rrttdd (29. Mai 2021)

Es ist die Frage, was gelernt werden soll. Linux selbst oder wird darauf entwickelt? Oder geht es eher um das Administrieren eines Linux-Servers?

-Geht es ums basteln, evtl. entwickeln und um die Beschäftigung mit dem OS selbst: Rolling Release-Distribution
-Stabile Arbeitsplattform: normale Stable-Distribution oder evtl. LTS

-Ist es wichtig, dass ich das Wissen evtl. kommerziell verwerten kann: Fedora (Ableger von Red Hat), openSuse (Suse Enterprise), evtl. Ubuntu.

-Evtl. Scientific Linux bei bestimmten, anderweitig wissenschaftlichen Ausbildungsgängen

Ich bin nach einigen Jahren Distro-Hopping inzwischen bei OpenSuse Leap gelandet, weil ich etwas stabiles gesucht habe. Für Suse spricht, dass sich Leap immer mehr der Enterprise-Version von SUSE annähert, welche wiederum das "Referenzlinux" für diverse SAP-Anwendungen ist. Weil hier der Raspi erwähnt wurde, auch dieser wird von OpenSuse unterstützt. IMHO bekommt die Suse-Welt den Spagat zwischen Maker-Linux auf dem Raspi und den ganz großen Enterprise-Geschichten derzeit ganz gut hin. Das bei Profis teilweise immer noch (zu unrecht)  umstrittene Yast hilft auch gerade Einsteigern. Auch der grafische Umgang mit Snaps ist ein Plus. Und es gibt schon durch das Projekt teilweise sehr gute Dokumentation:
OpenSuse-Dokumentation

Sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Letztenenendes würde ich es aber davon abhängig machen, was auf der HTL eingesetzt wird.

Wenn mans natürlich richtig MacGyver-like angeht, kann man viel lernen, indem man sich sein eigenes Linuxsystem aufbaut: Linux from Scratch

Evtl. auch mal hier durcharbeiten:
LPI Essentials-Lektionen
(manchmal gibt es auch Kooperationen zwischen LPI und Schulen)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Mai 2021)

Er ist 14 (!!!)
Nix "entwickeln", keine "Server-Administration", keine "wissenschaftlichen" Ausbildungsgänge etc..

Es geht einfach darum sich mal anzusehen was Linux eigentlich ist


----------



## rrttdd (31. Mai 2021)

Halbwegs vernünftige Internet-Verbindung vorhanden?

--> Fedora.

Opensuse und Ubuntu nebst Derivaten haben das "Problem", dass sie eher stabil sind und traditionell auch grafische Tools haben, welche Administrationsaufgaben vereinfachen. Gut, einiges kommt inzwischen auch mit den Desktops, aber Yast ist nochmal eine andere Kategorie. Ubuntu hat auch immer eine gewisse Tendenz zu Speziallösungen und soll ebenfalls die Benutzung einfach machen. Dieses "Benutzung einfach machen" und hohe Stabilität ist aber evtl. nicht das, was wir hier brauchen.

Fedora ist Teil der Red Hat / CentOS / Scientific Linux-Richtung, welche wie Suse auch im professionellen Bereich verbreitet ist. Fedora ist die Consumer-Variante davon und hat den Ruf als Redhats "Spielwiese". Es kommen bei Fedora immer recht viele Paketupdates (teilweise einem Rolling Release ähnlich) und man kann viel einstellen, hat viele Freiheiten. Stabilität ist da, steht aber nicht im Vordergrund.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Juni 2021)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Er ist 14 (!!!)
> Nix "entwickeln", keine "Server-Administration", keine "wissenschaftlichen" Ausbildungsgänge etc..
> 
> Es geht einfach darum sich mal anzusehen was Linux eigentlich ist



Virtualbox oder VMWare Player auf die Windowskiste installieren. Von Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu und Kubuntu eine Installation in jeweils eine VM installieren und dann einfach den Jungen drauf loslassen. Legst für jede Installation einen 10GB Datenträger an, weist den VMs jeweils 4 CPUs und mind. 2048 MB RAM zu. Parallel sollten die dann nicht alle gleichzeitig laufen. Achso, und bei der Installation der Einfachheit halber proprietäre Treiber mit installieren lassen.


----------



## rrttdd (9. Juni 2021)

Wenn man natürlich einfach zeigen will, dass der PC auch andere Nutzeroberflächen als die von Windows zeigen kann, wäre das ein Weg. Er lernt immerhin verschiedene Desktops kennen.

Aber ich denke, dass zumindest das User-Konzept mit root vs. normal, mal rüberkommen sollte. Dazu ein Terminal mit den Befehlen ls, cd, su, sudo, chmod... Und das Paketkonzept mit seinen Abhängigkeiten wäre eben auch wichtig. Und da glaube ich, dass dazu Fedora eine gute Basis wäre. Auch das nachträgliche Installieren eines Grafiktreibers könnte eine super Übung darstellen. Hierbei könnte man auch lernen, warum es proprietäre Closed und quelloffene Treiber überhaupt gibt.

Wenn man einfach nur Nutzeroberflächen zeigen will, kann man auch auf das Android-Handy verweisen - ist ja letztlich auch Linux...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Juni 2021)

Ich würde in jedem Fall auch zu VM raten! Dual boot auf der gleichen Platte hat Windows früher oder später immer abgeschossen.... Bin dann auf ne 2. Platte mit BIOS bootmenü umgestiegen.... Heute je nach Rechner hier nur Linux oder in vm.... Aber richtig gelernt hab ichs bis heute nicht....


----------



## Tekkla (10. Juni 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Dual boot auf der gleichen Platte hat Windows früher oder später immer abgeschossen....  Aber richtig gelernt hab ichs bis heute nicht....


Aber von UEFI und Bootloadern haste schon was gehört? Seitdem es sowas Tolles gibt - seit über einem Jahrzehnt auch bei Ubuntu - ist das von dir beschriebene Problem quasi nicht mehr relevant.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Juni 2021)

@Tekkla Da muss ich dir gestehen, dass ich da ggf. tatsächlich die Zeit aus den Augen verloren habe... Ich nutze nun seit Jahren ne extra SSD und drück halt F12 beim starten... Die ersten großen Updates von W10 haben mir jedenfalls jedesmal den MBR zerballert und ich konnte mir den Linux Bootmanager wieder irgendwie zusammen suchen/basteln... Das kann in der Tat bei mir schon 10 Jahre und länger her sein...


----------



## rrttdd (13. Juni 2021)

Und evtl. das LPI-Essentials-Zertifikat mal im Auge behalten, wo ich oben ja schon den Stoff verlinkt habe.





__





						LinuxEssentials(DE) - LPI Wiki
					






					wiki.lpi.org
				






> Das Ziel des Linux-Essentials-Zertifikats ist, das Grundwissen zu definieren, das für die kompetente Nutzung eines Linux-Betriebssystems auf einem Desktop-Computersystem oder auf einem mobilen Gerät notwendig ist.* Das dazugehörende Linux-Essentials-Programm wird Jugendlichen und denjenigen, für die Linux und Open Source neu ist*_*,*_ helfen und sie dabei unterstützen, den Platz von Linux und Open Source im größeren Kontext der IT-Branche zu verstehen.


Damit könnte man nachweisen, dass man gewisse Linux-Kenntnisse hat. Ist evtl. nicht schlecht, wenn man von der HTL kommt und sowas an die Bewerbung dranhängen kann... Oder geht die HTL gleich  auf LPIC-1-Niveau? Evtl. nochmal mit den Lehrern wg. LPI Rücksprache halten (vielleicht gibts da Angebote seitens der Schule).

Hier noch ein älterer Link:


			https://www.linux-magazin.de/ausgaben/2006/05/willkommen-im-club/


----------

